# Bugs & The MES



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2010)

Some of you saw my mesh sink strainer over my MES 30 exhaust vent before, and wondered why.

For the last few weeks, every time I take the cover off, I have to get rid of a bunch of Stink Bugs.

They can't get in anywhere, if I have everything closed up & plugged, when it's not in use.

They probably wouldn't want to get in when it's running hot either, but when you are cold-smoking, they could walk right in that vent. If you don't want the extra "Stinky" meat, this is one way to solve that problem.

It's in the Mods thread, but I didn't have a picture of how they line up on the smoker then.

It also seems they like that digital control the best!

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Sep 30, 2010)

Dems some serious bugs going into the smoke chamber when you got a cold smoke going on.  Like the sink drain idea, why do it the hard way when you can do it the easy way?


----------



## brokenwing (Sep 30, 2010)

Bear there was just a article in the newspaper yesterday about the stink bug problem.  We have them everyone, caked on the side of the house.  The only the other place I would check to make sure they dont get in, is the small drain hole in the back, that they could crawl up inside.  Here is the article.   http://www.carrollcountytimes.com/c...cle_f10a10c0-cb40-11df-a4ba-001cc4c002e0.html  .   I love th strainer idea bear, im going to do that.


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 30, 2010)

Stink bugs going are crazy here the last few years Bear. I never remember them being this bad. Maybe I'm too young
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Thanks for the close up pic of the screen, that's a great idea. I'm thinkin' of upgrading to the MES30. (if I can talk the wifey into it...Home Depot gift card) It's nice to have a resource that's "been there done that" to make things easier. LOL And then....maybe......... A-Maze-N!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2010)

brokenwing said:


> Bear there was just a article in the newspaper yesterday about the stink bug problem.  We have them everyone, caked on the side of the house.  The only the other place I would check to make sure they dont get in, is the small drain hole in the back, that they could crawl up inside.  Here is the article.   http://www.carrollcountytimes.com/c...cle_f10a10c0-cb40-11df-a4ba-001cc4c002e0.html  .   I love th strainer idea bear, im going to do that.


I keep aluminum foil jammed up that drain hole. Not sure, but mice might even be able to get in that hole. It's pretty big.

Stink bugs replaced bed bugs in the news as of last week.

We never had bed bugs, but a lot of Stink Bugs & about 2 or 3 days every fall, we get a really bad ladybug attack here. A couple years ago the one day, I must have had at least a million ladybugs on my south & southwest log walls!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2010)

brokenwing said:


> Bear there was just a article in the newspaper yesterday about the stink bug problem.  We have them everyone, caked on the side of the house.  The only the other place I would check to make sure they dont get in, is the small drain hole in the back, that they could crawl up inside.  Here is the article.   http://www.carrollcountytimes.com/c...cle_f10a10c0-cb40-11df-a4ba-001cc4c002e0.html  .   I love th strainer idea bear, im going to do that.




Yup,

They said they're an invasive species from Asia, but that article fails to mention that they were brought here to control some other pest, and then we got stuck with this "Cure".


----------



## meateater (Sep 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup,
> 
> They said they're an invasive species from Asia, but that article fails to mention that they were brought here to control some other pest, and then we got stuck with this "Cure".


Maybe you could smoke them and sell them back to asia.


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 30, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM............Smoked stink bugs. Do they stop sinkin at 195 degrees?


----------



## brokenwing (Sep 30, 2010)

a good coat of mustard, with a spicy rub on top, that would make some good Q lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2010)

Broken, cheezee, meateater, 

Maybe "Smoked Stink Bugs" could end up on that program where the guy travels around the world eating the most disgusting things known to man?

I forgot the name of that show.

Bear

meateater--Sorry about that salutation---It just sounded funny.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 1, 2010)

I think they are aliens from another planet. But, if they are, they sure do have good taste.


----------



## cheezeerider (Oct 1, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Broken, cheezee, meateater,
> 
> Maybe "Smoked Stink Bugs" could end up on that program where the guy travels around the world eating the most disgusting things known to man?
> 
> ...


Bizarre Foods. My wife loves that show. But she's picky as all get out when if comes to food
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 5, 2010)

No stink bugs but the last time I was smoking I didn't catch that there were several mud wasps nests inside the smoker.  One fell down on my pork shoulder during cooking.  Now I keep my vent closed when not in use.  I've found these mud nests inside my grill as well.  Just that time of year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2015)

Thought I'd Bump this up to help out all the new MES owners.

The MES 30 in the Picture was my first smoker.

I still use a SS Sink strainer on my MES 40 top vent to keep any bugs out.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thought I'd Bump this up to help out all the new MES owners.
> 
> The MES 30 in the Picture was my first smoker.
> 
> ...


Here's a Better look at the *sink strainer* that keeps bugs from entering the smoker through the top vent of an MES.

All you have to do is cut a slot in it for the vent handle, and slide it right onto the vent:


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 30, 2015)

And I thought we have a stink bug problem...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 30, 2015)

I hated those stink bugs when i lived in NEPA.

Tip

Get some 0000 steel wool and stick in all the openings your not using when your smoker is idle. Mice and other rodents hate the stuff. I put in all my openings electric cord and water hose on the motorhome and rodents wont even go near it. Im looking at some bugs and they dont like it either.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> And I thought we have a stink bug problem...


They weren't quite as bad last year as the few years before. Hopefully even less this year.

We'll see.

Bear


nepas said:


> I hated those stink bugs when i lived in NEPA.
> 
> Tip
> 
> Get some 0000 steel wool and stick in all the openings your not using when your smoker is idle. Mice and other rodents hate the stuff. I put in all my openings electric cord and water hose on the motorhome and rodents wont even go near it. Im looking at some bugs and they dont like it either.


You don't have any Stink Bugs in Georgia??

I only have my MES top vent with the strainer over it, and the bottom drain that I keep plugged when not in use.

But you're right about the Steel wool. We had it all over in any holes in the place we used to have in Pike County. A little rough to chew through steel wool.

When my Log House was being built, I kept up with filling every little access around wires & pipes with the Red Fireproof caulk, so no mouse can get into the living part of my house.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> They weren't quite as bad last year as the few years before. Hopefully even less this year.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> ...


I think they were just getting into GA when we left.

We perm snow birds now in FT Pierce, FL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Still doing the motorhome thing. We have our house up N rented now to a friend.


----------



## lizardman (May 1, 2015)

nepas said:


> I think they were just getting into GA when we left.
> 
> We perm snow birds now in FT Pierce, FL
> 
> ...


I'm here to say there are plenty of those little stinkers here in Georgia, fortunately I haven't had them form a choir on my MES 30 ....yet.....


----------



## daricksta (May 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Some of you saw my mesh sink strainer over my MES 30 exhaust vent before, and wondered why.
> 
> For the last few weeks, every time I take the cover off, I have to get rid of a bunch of Stink Bugs.
> 
> ...


Very glad I don't live in your part of the country. If we had bugs of that size in that volume my wife would demand we move to where we live now.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Very glad I don't live in your part of the country. If we had bugs of that size in that volume my wife would demand we move to where we live now.


So far so good this year, but it hasn't gotten very warm yet.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 1, 2015)

Down south somewhere in S America they eat the stink bugs alive. Smash one of em, smells like cilantro.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2015)

nepas said:


> Down south somewhere in S America they eat the stink bugs alive. Smash one of em, smells like cilantro.


The ones here really stink!!

And you can't wash the smell off your hands easily either.

As soon as we see one we get rid of it, before Smokey gets there. He won't eat it, but he'll play with for a long time. Then his paws stink!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 1, 2015)

Get a large plastic container with water and blue dawn dish detergent. place it out in the yard. the stink bugs love the stuff. Dont know whats in the dawn but it breaks their outer skeleton and they die in the soapy water.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2015)

nepas said:


> Get a large plastic container with water and blue dawn dish detergent. place it out in the yard. the stink bugs love the stuff. Dont know whats in the dawn but it breaks their outer skeleton and they die in the soapy water.


Interesting---Hopefully they won't be bad here this year, but just in case!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## fmdualexhaust (May 2, 2015)

I didn't know you could cold smoke on a MES.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2015)

fmdualexhaust said:


> I didn't know you could cold smoke on a MES.


You have to use another smoke creating source.

Most of us prefer the AMNPS, or even better yet for cold smoking, an AMNS.

Here's where we get them:

http://www.amazenproducts.com

The owner is a Great Guy & a Sponsor of this Forum, with Awesome customer service.

Bear


----------



## fmdualexhaust (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply. I just finished reading your step by steps. Very interesting. I don't live too far from where you fish salmon.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2015)

fmdualexhaust said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I just finished reading your step by steps. Very interesting. I don't live too far from where you fish salmon.


Thanks!!

I don't get up there---My Son is in charge of the hunting & fishing around here nowadays. He hasn't been up there for awhile either. Too busy with his Tower business. 

Maybe he'll get there this year. He likes to catch the 30" Brownies there too, with his Fly Rod.

Bear


----------



## kentuckycal (May 2, 2015)

ugh, I hate these things.  I have a stink bug 'problem' in my office at work!  Every so often one crawls on to me while I'm sitting there working. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't have them around the house but at this time of year I have Japanese beetles all over the rear patio including near and on the smoker when it's set up out there.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 2, 2015)

nepas said:


> Get a large plastic container with water and blue dawn dish detergent. place it out in the yard. the stink bugs love the stuff. Dont know whats in the dawn but it breaks their outer skeleton and they die in the soapy water.


Didn't work for us..


----------



## greywolf1 (May 4, 2015)

Like the sink drain idea for the vent as for the grease drain hole , I find as the unit cools down the grease will seal the drain hole as the outside of the tube cools sooner and slowly fills with warm grease . I also picked up a Masterbuilt cover from TSC that is on my smoker when its not in use. Here in Canada they carry the covers for the 30" and 40" models.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> Like the sink drain idea for the vent as for the grease drain hole , I find as the unit cools down the grease will seal the drain hole as the outside of the tube cools sooner and slowly fills with warm grease . I also picked up a Masterbuilt cover from TSC that is on my smoker when its not in use. Here in Canada they carry the covers for the 30" and 40" models.


You're probably right about the drain hole---I just stick foil in there as a precaution.

As for the cover on the smoker-----I keep a cover on my MES whenever not in use, and put it back on as soon as it cools down enough after use.

However, If you look at the picture in my first post----That mob of Stink Bugs on my control box got there while the cover was on. 

Bear


----------



## lizardman (May 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You're probably right about the drain hole---I just stick foil in there as a precaution.
> 
> As for the cover on the smoker-----I keep a cover on my MES whenever not in use, and put it back on as soon as it cools down enough after use.
> 
> ...


Maybe the little stinkers were just cold and got together to jump up and down on the control to turn it on! <g>


----------



## randyt58 (May 4, 2015)

If you smoke as often as you should, that won't be a problem~


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2015)

Lizardman said:


> Maybe the little stinkers were just cold and got together to jump up and down on the control to turn it on! <g>


That could be, because they sure do like the control box!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## greywolf1 (May 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You're probably right about the drain hole---I just stick foil in there as a precaution.
> 
> As for the cover on the smoker-----I keep a cover on my MES whenever not in use, and put it back on as soon as it cools down enough after use.
> 
> ...


Sorry bear , no disrespect intended I forgot the important part about the cover , the 30" bungie cord I put around the bottom,.  put there to keep the wind from blowing it off and to stop the bugs from getting in . I had a problem with spiders until I put the bungie on.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> Sorry bear , no disrespect intended I forgot the important part about the cover , the 30" bungie cord I put around the bottom,.  put there to keep the wind from blowing it off and to stop the bugs from getting in . I had a problem with spiders until I put the bungie on.


OK---That Bungie could help!!!

Although the Dang things get inside my house too!!

Seems they're so flat that they can fit through the door jambs.

And Ladybugs are even worse, but at least they don't stink!

Bear


----------



## palladini (May 7, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's a Better look at the *sink strainer* that keeps bugs from entering the smoker through the top vent of an MES.
> 
> All you have to do is cut a slot in it for the vent handle, and slide it right onto the vent:


Now I wonder, when you go to change the vent position, does the Sink Strainer move (rotate) with the handle, or is it affixed to smoker body?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2015)

Palladini said:


> Now I wonder, when you go to change the vent position, does the Sink Strainer move (rotate) with the handle, or is it affixed to smoker body?


That depends on how wide you make the slot for the vent handle. I don't fasten it to the top of the smoker body but since I don't cut the slot real wide, the strainer rotates slightly. It doesn't affect how it works though.

Bear


----------

